# I'm scared!



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

My second day of Ubering in a Good condition 2006 Hyundai Sonata ended a few hours ago. The 5-star ratings aren't pouring in like they do when I drive my Very Good to Excellent condition BMW. This means either people just don't care or there are bad ratings hanging out there, ready to be sprung on me at midnight etc. D'oh!

Again this afternoon I had to leave the windows down because it's nice out today and I refuse to fix my A/C until about April. (No, Wisconsin doesn't get warm until at least May). My last rider today was a very patient, calm, and CUTE late 20's ish female going to the airport. She seemed chill but may not have liked her long, straight hair blowing around in the breeze. Lol!

Bracing for impact, Captain!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

You are allowed to use a vehicle without working AC in Wisconsin? Lucky you, AC and heat are part of the car inspections here in Oregon.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

No inspection here!


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Mista T said:


> You are allowed to use a vehicle without working AC in Wisconsin? Lucky you, AC and heat are part of the car inspections here in Oregon.


same here in montreal, everything should work, if there is no a/c working and user complains you are near to deactivation


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks for the input. I'll be more careful, just to be safe. Like no trips in the middle of the day when it's warmest. Which should be easy since I have a day job.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

If I were your pax, I would downrate you for no A/C without question.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Fair enough! But I did several trips this morning and didn't need it at all. It was in the 50's and will only get colder until like April. This is frikkin Wisconsin, not North Carolina! They're not going to question my A/C abilities when it's cold outside.

I could keep driving my BMW which has working A/C, and then continue to get crucified for driving a BMW.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I could keep driving my BMW which has working A/C, and then continue to get crucified for driving a BMW.


Can't win for losing.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I could keep driving my BMW which has working A/C, and then continue to get crucified for driving a BMW.


You'll only get crucified if you drive that BMW on Pool/X base rates.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

DocT said:


> You'll only get crucified if you drive that BMW on Pool/X base rates.


....which is all it qualifies for.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> ....which is all it qualifies for.


Is it over the age limit for Select? Man, that really is a bummer.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

DocT said:


> Is it over the age limit for Select? Man, that really is a bummer.


Yep, 2006, but it's it Very Good condition since it was stored properly for 7 years of its life. I tried and tried to get it upgraded to Select (along with that would have been a home market change to Milwaukee). Uber Support denied it every time, although the last time they thought about it for a while. After the last failed attempt and my complaint of some wear and tear on my interior, with no compensation, I informed Uber I would be buying a car with lots of wear and tear on it already...which I did.

Well I am still bracing for impact after the four trips I did this morning, including one that tipped me but didn't 5-star me...is a down-rating coming soon? The Hyundai's front end squeaks a little and the Steelie wheels are rusty beneath the wheel covers....I could see how some may be turned off. But hey it's like a taxi!

So far Mr. Grumpy No A/C Man seems to have been an anomaly. People are just not handing out 5-star ratings and tips like they did when I drove the BMW...but repair costs are sure to be far less! I may drive the BMW Thursday night because it looks to be warm again so I'll need A/C.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> You are allowed to use a vehicle without working AC in Wisconsin? Lucky you, AC and heat are part of the car inspections here in Oregon.


Passenger would DIE without air conditioning in New Orleans.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Passenger would DIE without air conditioning in New Orleans.


Hey there have to be SOME benefits to living in one of the coldest states in the union, right? Don't forget we have awesome socialist governments up here too. Har har!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Hey there have to be SOME benefits to living in one of the coldest states in the union, right? Don't forget we have awesome socialist governments up here too. Har har!


Socialists.
Socialists Everywhere !


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Socialists.
> Socialists Everywhere !


I was tired of being angry all the time so I have learned to understand and even embrace the socialists. Plus we can't implement my Libertarian Utopia overnight so we have to work within the framework of what currently exists. Hearts and minds!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

> Again this afternoon I had to leave the windows down because it's nice out today and I refuse to fix my A/C until about April.


That would annoy the hell out of me as a passenger, particularly if I asked why the window is open and you said sorry AC is broken. I would definitely give you a lower star for having a car with non-working AC in that case. Also women in particular will hate if their hair is getting messed by the wind.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> That would annoy the hell out of me as a passenger, particularly if I asked why the window is open and you said sorry AC is broken. I would definitely give you a lower star for having a car with non-working AC in that case. Also women in particular will hate if their hair is getting messed by the wind.


Noted! She apparently enjoyed it because she left her window wide open! She was a new Yorker so maybe the sounds and smells of downtown reminded her of home...who knows Plus it was beautiful out and not too hot.


----------

